# Ragdoll and Norwegian forest need new home



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have got a 2 year old ragdoll and a 4 year old norweigan forest that need
a new home. It's breaking my heart having to do this as I love them dearly 
but circumstances have changed and I have to get them a new home. These 
cats have been given the best life a cat can ask for, well groomed and treated 
to the best. They have to acess to my balcony area which is big but that's as 
far as they go, so they are not use't of gardens. The ragdoll does need a lot of 
attention as he is very playful weather the Norwegian loves cuddles and time alone. Both are neutered. I live in the Watford area and will upload photos shortly


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you also contacted the breeder(s) to see if they maybe able to help you aswell.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes would advise contacting the breeders in the first instance.

Secondly you could try contacting the breed club rehoming groups. You could try
Lorelei at [email protected] or call 01932 859325 as she rehomes for The Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society, 
The British Ragdoll Cat Club Untitled Document or Ragdoll Rescue - Ragdoll Rehoming Service

The Ragdoll Rehome Group, of which I am a part, does rehome Ragdolls but we work from the Midlands up to Scotland.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I saw these two posted on Gumtree last night.
You could also try contacting Patsy at Rushden persian Rescue as she specialises in rehoming Pedigree cats.
Good luck, it must be heart breaking for you.


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I tried the breader but no luck. Yes I did have these on Gumtree last nite but took them down immediately as I got an email saying someone had done the same as me and them they saw there cats for sale again a few days laters for money. I would be devastated if this happen to me and don't think I would every forgive myself. Thanks all for the help everyone but I need to rehome by the weekend or I don't know what to do


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cossier...is it really that urgent that you need to rehome them?
Please don't rush into anything you will regret...keep posting and checking in online here and I am sure we will be able to help you.
I could be available for transport and/or short term fostering.


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's fairly urgent, but I mite be able to sort out a friend to mind them for me if needs be for a week or so


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I know it is a lot to ask....but can you share some more information with us as to what exactly is going on? I hate to be rude and ask but as I have said, I *am willing to step up and help if I can* but obviously we do not really understand what the circumstances are.
Normally I would carry on this conversation via PM but as a newer member you do not have that option.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I also think if you can post why this is urgent you may get more help.
I do know my vet's friend was looking for an adult NFC last week, i will speak with her tomorrow and see if she may arrange for both cats to be together but i cant promise anything.

I will post tomorrow after i have spoken to her, i could also offer temp accommodation if needed and although rescue space is tight i can rearrange afew cats to fit your in, if you need me to.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cossier....that is a very sound offer from Catcoonz....she is a trusted member on this site being both an established breeder of Maine Coons and more recently operating a home based cat rescue.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Naturally depending on the circumstances of why they need to leave, I would be willing to help if I have to. Watford isn't too far from me, but I would only be able to take one, not two and I'd feel bad seperating them.

Please let me know the outcome of this situation, it's so sad that you have to re-home them


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness, this is heartbreaking, I'd be in an awful state if I had to rehome my cats, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

Having just read through your thread again, hopefully you will be able to keep your cats or Catcoonz will be able to help by keeping both of your cats together. If not and if you are really stuck and Cheryl is happy to help with your ragdoll, I may consider adopting your NFC providing he is healthy, non aggressive with other cats, litter trained, not upset by dogs etc (I have 2 cat friendly dogs and 4 other rescue house cats who have access to their outdoor cat pens in the day - if the weather is nice! 3 of my cats are together, the other is more insecure so is currently alone but has been with another cat before he died of cancer). 

My intention for sometime in the future was to look for a Maine Coon or NFC kitten, but my conscience and heart are in turmoil as I am reluctant to purchase a cat when there are so many rescue cats seeking homes. I am actually hoping to go to Chester Cat Show in August to learn more about both breeds.

I originally provided a full background of my circumstances in this post, but have edited it for the time being as it was so long, but briefly I am in North Wales, I'm a dog groomer who is passionate about cats and have 2 cats who are 7 yo, 1 who is 11yo and 1 who is approx 16 yo.

Hopefully your situation will change and you will be able to keep your two cats, otherwise will be happy to discuss further if your options are depleted.


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

Just wondered if there was any update an whether they have been rehomed? 

Also do you have any pictures of them or more information? 

Thanks
Steph


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been on here over the last few days. The cats still need a home. We taught we had a home for them but that fell through as well. The Norwegian is a female but I should have said is not a full bread well I don't think she is. The ragdoll is a male with beautful big blue eyes and white coat with brown paws and brown tip tale.I will put pictures up by the end of the day as I have just figured out how to do it. I am hoping to have the cats rehomed by Friday so all the help ye are giving me is greatly appreciated. I will be back on this form to nite around 8 and will put up the pics then thanks agin


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Trying to put up some pics now


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

And here is a few more of the little rascals


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

The picture with ciara on the toilet was when we were trying to toilet train her. we nearly had it perfected but she got sick of it after a while but they were funny times trying to train her. buster is the ragdoll also know as prince harry my wife use't to call him that, he is a lovely cat too and would nearly talk to you


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Do they have to stay together?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They are both absolutely gorgeous, this must be very hard for you Cossier.
I am still willing to help if I can....but it seems there have been some offers in above posts so hopefully something can be sorted.
Please continue to keep us all updated.


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Few more pics of buster when he was very small


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

And here is a few more


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

For some reason the ragdoll loves lying on his back so cute


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Moggy123 said:


> Do they have to stay together?


I would love for them to stay together cause it took about 2 months for them to get comfortable around each other and now they follow each other everywhere. if they were to be separated i would like for ciara to go to a nice quiet environment as where buster loves attention and being played with all the time. ciara likes attention too but not a very noisy environment


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> They are both absolutely gorgeous, this must be very hard for you Cossier.
> I am still willing to help if I can....but it seems there have been some offers in above posts so hopefully something can be sorted.
> Please continue to keep us all updated.


Thanks paddypaws. They are beautiful cats and have had a great life so far and i hope there new family will be as good if not better then me. i will be updating this site everyday this week about how i am getting on but i do need a home for the rascals this week and maybe in 3 months time i can come visit them to see how they are getting on


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry but thats me out and the rescue as if i rehomed through the rescue you wouldnt get to see them.

I do wish you well and hope both get lovely homes.


----------



## Cossier6 (Jul 23, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry but thats me out and the rescue as if i rehomed through the rescue you wouldnt get to see them.
> 
> I do wish you well and hope both get lovely homes.


Well i mean if that was to be the case i mite not have an option but we will see how it goes and many thanks


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to help until September sorry. I hope they find a nice home.


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

What beautiful cats and yes I agree with you, it would be nice to see them homed together, it would be such a shame for 2 friends to be separated especially as they're also leaving the family they know. So sad for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you really need them gone, is there anyway short term foster could help then you can have them back once you are more settled.

At a push i can have them but its only temp on the condition you have them back, i dont think i could rehome them at the moment, adoptions are so slow even for kittens.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous, it's such a shame! Can you tell us a bit more about your situation? Like why they have to be rehomed?

Thank you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Any good news on these beautiful cats?


----------



## Tictoc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Im guessing they've already gone


----------

